# Purina Beta Puppy



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

I recently got a beagle pup named Benji.

We were told the food he was on is Purina Beta food. However, reading the food advice thread on here, it looks like that might not be ideal.

My puppy is 10 weeks old now.

If anyone can make a sound recommendation as to what i should switch him to that would be great!

Cheers


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Wainwrights(from pets at home) is a really good food, they have wet and dry food(puppy wet only has 1 variety though i think) and a 15kg bag is about £34, food is £8/9 for 12 trays.

Another food company that has mixed reviews on here is CSJ, i've been using CSJ hi-lost for almost a year and would highly recommend CSJ to anyone, it's pretty cheap but good quality and customer service is really good. I pay £11.50 for 15kg, i think the puppy food is about £15-18 for the one with cereals in it and about £30 for the hypoallergenic one.

Arden Grange gets good reviews as does skinners, both are decently priced at around the £30 mark for 15 kg.

If you have the budget, fish4dogs, acana, orijen and taste of the wild are all very good quality foods, they are expensive but last a long time as you don't need to feed very much at all.

Would you consider going raw? I do half raw and half kibble diet and when i have the space will be moving my dog onto a primarily raw diet as the difference in him when he's had raw compared to kibble is amazing, he's much calmer after a raw meal. If you read the stickies on it you'll get a good idea of what raw is and how to do it well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

thank you very much...i will wait to see if i get any further responses, but sounds promising.

*tries to work out how long 15kg will last:confused1:*


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Slamdoor said:


> thank you very much...i will wait to see if i get any further responses, but sounds promising.
> 
> *tries to work out how long 15kg will last:confused1:*


If my dog was only on his CSJ kibble one 15kg bag would do me about 4weeks...my dog is about 43kg but he doesn't eat an awful lot, about 500g per day but as i feed him part raw it does vary depending on what he's already had 

I think a little beagle puppy would take a couple of months to get through 15kg


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Slamdoor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently got a beagle pup named Benji.
> 
> ...


The main thing whatever you buy is that its as natural ingrediants as possible. Ingrediants now have to be listed in order of priority/content so first
listed ingrediant should always be meat and what type of meat, chicken, lamb etc that should be the biggest percentage. Animal or chicken deriavitives can mean absolutely anything, so avoid derivatives. Other listed ingrediants should also be recognisible and have the highest percentages, ie rice, vegetables etc. beware of ones that use lots of bulking agents with no nutritional value. Also avoid ones with artificial additives preservatives and colourings. Also avoid ones with things like wheat and maize in them and especially if in high percentages. Im not familiar with Beta, it could well be one of the better foods. Check the contents and percentages you will be able to tell now.

Whatever you change too, If pups been fed on this and you have only just got him, dont suddenly change completely. Pups can get upset tums through stress of leaving mum and littermates and arriving in their strange new homes.
Give him a week or two to settle in then make any food changes gradually over another week or so, by adding a little more of the new and a little less of the old each day, until completely on the new. Sudden changes of food can also give them the squits, so you can imagine a stressed tum then further stressed with a strange different food, is sometimes not a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you for the very solid advice!!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww congratulations on your scrummy little pup 

Mine started on Beta too. Vets recommend it and I thought we were doing well until I learned different I kept mine on it for about a month (well after first vaccs and settling in) then gradually changed her to Wainwrights from Pets at home. The advantage there is, if you get thro half a sack and it isnt going well, they will exchange or refund You can also give a bit of variety using the different flavours if you want.
We had a few problems with kibble and after trying a few, mine wet onto wet food and we havent looked back. My opinion is that dry is alien to them, it takes a lot longer to digest and could deprive other organs of the fluid it absorbs. Again, just my opinion. You will probably be soaking the food anyway at this stage.

Good guidelines are to avoid anything in supermarkets, go for as high a meat low cereal content that your budget can manage.

Big pat on the back for doing the best you can for your little one xx


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

hey my beagle has been on Arden Grange since i got him. hes in fabby condition. he has also had Fish4Dogs which he also loved. 

my last beagle was on Burns which was super for keeping his weight in check. but i prefer arden grange these days, better meat content. 

defos a vote for arden grange for me anyway. and you can buy it pretty cheap online i beleive!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

thank you...


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

All good advice above.

Another one you might want to consider is Barking Heads - excellent quality ingredients. We feed it to our own dog and he loves it and is in fab condition.

Neil


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Just an update guys,

I got some wainrights dry food today and we tried it with Benji on just one meal.

Well, he wolfed it down and seemed to really enjoy it, his poo looked a deeper more consistent colour, and dare i say it, it smelt more meaty!

(Now dont get me wrong, i dont get down and sniff it, but when your bagging it up you cant help but catch a whiff!)

It was amazing when we compared the difference in the ingredients, the meat percentage was vastly different.

Now, do I keep the Beta puppy food and mix it with the Wainrights, or just get rid??

Thanks again for the initial advice...


----------



## MrsKav (Oct 3, 2011)

Slamdoor said:


> Just an update guys,
> 
> I got some wainrights dry food today and we tried it with Benji on just one meal.
> 
> ...


Could you let me know the feeding recommendations on back of bag for medium breed?! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Slamdoor said:


> Just an update guys,
> 
> I got some wainrights dry food today and we tried it with Benji on just one meal.
> 
> ...


It may well be best to start mixing the two over a few days to be on the safe side adding a little less of the old and a bit more of the new each day until completely on it. If the new it a bit "richer" it might be better to do it gradually, especially if his tums hasnt been 100% previously.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

What SDH says, mix a bit of both to be on the safeside


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks guys,

and here is the info on the food that was requested...










Cheers


----------



## MrsKav (Oct 3, 2011)

Slamdoor said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> and here is the info on the food that was requested...
> 
> ...


Thank you, much appreciated!!!!


----------

